# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  In ly sứ và 100 ngàn trong một buổi tối đẹp trời

## lamseolamsao

Hôm nay trời tối, không nhiều mây, vắng ánh trăng và không có ông sao nào, tôi vẫn là tôi. Tựa như tôi đã quên mất mình còn đang sống, chẳng một động lực nào có thể đánh bật tôi ra khỏi cái nệm êm ái nơi tôi đang nằm và chạy ra ngoài kia mua cho mình một hộp xôi cúc để ăn tối mặc dù đã khuya lắm rồi. Đâu đó có âm thanh vang vọng, thằng bạn phòng bên chạy qua, mặt ngời ngời sáng, ánh mắt như ánh dương chiếu rọi xuyên thấu qua tim tôi, hắn nói: “Mày viết bài với từ khóa in ly sứ đi, tao trả tiền liền, gấp lắm!”. Tôi chững lại, đờ người ra vì vẫn chưa hiểu điều gì đang xảy ra giữa chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh này, có phải tôi đang mơ.









Bật dậy, vội vàng tôi xối nước vào mặt, gương mặt thanh tú, rạng ngời như ban mai đã trở lại, tôi bật máy tính lên, bắt đầu viết, tôi cứ viết cho tới khi lòi cái từ khóa in ly sứ ra, rồi nó lòi ra, nhưng vẫn chưa đủ tiêu chuẩn, tôi cần phải viết thêm, mà viết gì đây khi chẳng có ý tưởng nào trong đầu cả. Tôi vẫn cứ gõ hy vọng từ khóa in ly sứ sẽ xuất hiện thêm, thêm nữa. Vẫn chưa đủ!



Bụng tôi đói quá, nhưng phải viết xong bài thì nó mới đưa tiền ra mua xôi, đôi khi tôi cũng không hiểu sao mình lại bần cùng đến mức độ không đủ tiền mua hộp xôi để ăn như này. Bụng vẫn sôi cồn cào, tay vẫn cứ gõ mặc dù không biết mình đang viết gì, in ly sứ cái quỷ gì chứ. À, nhớ rồi thằng này nó làm trong công ty INLOGO, bữa có nghe thoáng thoáng đâu đây, chắc là nó viết bài không kịp nên nhờ mình viết giùm đây, mà trình độ viết của mình củ chuối vậy thì viết kiểu gì chứ, ai mà đọc. Vừa tĩnh lặng được một lúc cơn đói lại nổi lên, không xong rồi đại vương ơi, tới rồi, phải có in ly sứ thì con mới được qua kiếp nạn này.

Có rồi, có rồi, có in ly sứ rồi, dường như đã đủ rồi, chắc là có xôi ăn rồi. Thầm nghĩ mừng như điên, như dại chuẩn bị gọi nó qua đòi tiền thì thình lình nó chạy vào hỏi gấp: “Xong chưa!? Xong chưa!?”. Đôi mặt tôi bây giờ bắt đầu mới ngời sáng, xôi tới rồi, tôi nói: “Xong rồi!!!”.







Sau một lúc nó đọc xong, nó nói: “Không đạt, nội dung lung tung không có câu cú, từ khóa đặt bừa bãi”. Nghe xong bao nhiêu ước mơ về hộp xôi mơ ước trong tôi bỗng tan vỡ, mặt buồn thấy rõ. Thấy vậy nó bèn móc trong túi ra một trăm ngàn Việt Nam đồng đưa cho tôi rồi nói: “Nè, tao biết mày đói rồi, mấy nay tao thấy mày không ăn gì hết, chắc là hết tiền đúng không, cái này cho mày mượn bữa sau trả tao, để tao sửa bài của mày lại tí chắc là cũng được.”







Đây, đây mới đúng là thứ cứu rỗi mà tôi không hề nghĩ tới, cảm ơn từ khóa in ly sứ đã đưa chúng tôi đến gần nhau hơn, rồi nó nói tiếp: “Mày coi tập thêm rồi qua bên công ty INLOGO tao xin làm thử đi, nếu may mắn được tuyển thì còn có chút tiền mà xài vặt, không phải vì công ty của tao làm mà tao khoe, cơ mà bên đó in ly sứhay làm huy hiệu đều đẹp chuẩn, tao thấy đẹp nhất so với những nơi tao tìm được, cũng vì vậy mà tao mới vô làm đó.” Tôi nhăn nhó thầm nghĩ thằng này điên rồi, tự nhiên đi khoe công ty này nọ, mà thôi quan trọng là có tiền mua xôi ăn rồi. Xong, tôi cũng thấy tò mò, nó có đưa cho địa chỉ công ty sau khi lăng xê các kiểu, các bạn có hứng thú thì qua coi cùng tôi, địa chỉ có đề bên dưới, mà để khi khác nha, giờ tôi phải đi mua xôi ăn đã.

Công ty TNHH INLOGO

Hotline: (08).73.05.78.78

Email: kd.inlogo@gmail.com

Website: http://www.inlogo.vn

Showroom: 509 Nguyễn Trãi, P7, Q5, TPHCM

Mở cửa tất cả các ngày trong tuần kể cả Chủ Nhật từ 8h sáng đến 9h tối

----------


## hovan1986

*THoan Chả Mực Hạ Long-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh chi nhánh Hà Nội*

*Thoan chả mực Hạ Long Chuyên* *sỉ lẻ Hải Sản Đông Lạnh, Hải Sản Tươi Sống Quảng Ninh:Chả mực Hạ Long,cá thu 1 nắng Vân Đồn,hải sản Cô Tô,....chi nhánh Hà Nội*

do vận chuyển lên Hà Nội xa xôi phục vụ anh chị cô bác nên em ưu tiên hàng hải sản Đông Lạnh hơn ạ! Với rất nhiều mẫu mã, sản phẩm: mắm tép, ruốc tép tôm, mực 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, mực khô loại 1-2-3, nõn tôm, tôm biển, tép biển, sá sùng khô loại 1-2-3, chả mực loại 1-2-3, chả cá, cá bơn biển 1 nắng, cá bống biển, cá nục 1 nắng, cá thu 1 nắng, cá hồng, cá chỉ vàng loại 1-2-3, cá ruội, tôm rảo, tôm He, bề bề bóc nõn, cá thu khúc 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, tôm hùm, mực ống, mực nang, mực sim, mực trứng , bạch tuộc, mắm cáy, rươi đông triều, hàu, sò, ghẹ, ngao, cua, ốc, ngán, sò huyết, mực nang,.....

*Đ/C: số 3 ngõ 627 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*LH: 0943410186-**0963.403.357*

----------


## hovan1986

SINGAPORE ĐƠN HÀNG ĐẦU BẾP TRUNG QUỐC


ĐƠN HÀNG SINGAPORE THÁNG 05/2017
Vị Trí: ĐẦU BẾP KIÊM CÔNG NHÂN CHUNG ( ẨM THỰC TRUNG QUỐC)

1. Giới Tính: NAM
2. Ngoại ngữ: TIẾNG TRUNG
3. Lương cơ bản: SGD$ 1.500 - $2.200 ( tùy vào kinh nghiêm)
4. Nhà ở: Cung cấp
5. Ăn: Cung cấp
6. Thời gian làm việc/ ngày: 12 tiếng/ ngày
7. Ngày Nghỉ/ tháng: 2 ngày
8. Tăng ca: không xác định
9. Yêu cầu:
+ Có kinh nghiệm liên quan
+ Chăm chỉ, chịu khó, thái độ làm việc tốt

PHÍ ĐI 5.500$


*Liên Hệ:*_A.Ninh 09434.10186 -0963.403.357_

$Link$

----------

